# Moyu 4*4 WeiSu 魔域威速



## Echo Cubing (Sep 24, 2013)

Moyu 4*4 WeiSu 魔域威速

Moyu 4*4 WeiSu is coming soon. It adopts patented X-cube's positioning system and has been upgraded based on X-cube.
φ35mm inner circle. The tolerance and anti-pop quality have been improved.
Stable, smooth, anti-pop 

Estimated time on market: Mid-October


----------



## mati1242 (Sep 24, 2013)

Looks like mix between shengshou and x-cube mech. 
It can be good


----------



## youngcuber1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Interesting


----------



## typeman5 (Sep 24, 2013)

Looks pretty nice


----------



## windhero (Sep 24, 2013)

Now everything is about the price. If it's much more expensive than a SS v5, I dont see a market for this. Looks interesting though!


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Sep 24, 2013)

Please be good.


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 24, 2013)

Sweet, I will be looking forward to this, I mean this is like one of the few 4x4 that might be alright for the first time (if it gets mass produced).


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 24, 2013)

windhero said:


> Now everything is about the price. If it's much more expensive than a SS v5, I dont see a market for this. Looks interesting though!



If it is twice the price of an SS it would still be considered cheap by lots of people and have a market.


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 24, 2013)

Yeah, it looks like a cube I 'need'


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 24, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Yeah, it looks like a cube I 'need'



Isn't that the same for every cube that comes out haha


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 24, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Isn't that the same for every cube that comes out haha



Yeah, but only for 2X2, 3X3, 4X4  LOL


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Sep 24, 2013)

Great. I don't have a 4x4 anymore. I'll wait around to see if this one is good.


----------



## YOUdudex (Sep 24, 2013)

Can't wait to get my hands on this 4x4!!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 24, 2013)

My ss4x4 sucks, If I was into 4x4 I might consider getting this. will wait for someone else to get it and then feel it at UKO


----------



## ILMZS20 (Sep 24, 2013)

looks like the shengshou i think it could be better or atleast as good but i wont get it since i just bought a new ss v5


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Sep 24, 2013)

Seems like a great puzzle. I wonder what price will be?


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 24, 2013)

I hope it pops less ten the older Moyu Sinshou 4x4.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 24, 2013)

I hope this cube is good. I haven't gotten into 4x4 yet partly because of time constraints, but really I want to buy a cube that I don't have to mod. Why don't they make Shengshous pre-Konsta/Florian modded? I know you can buy some modded cubes out there, but I also don't want to spend $40 either. If they mass produced a good 4x4 it shouldn't cost that much. I guess I value my time AND my money though generally I value my time even more.


----------



## kcl (Sep 25, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> I hope this cube is good. I haven't gotten into 4x4 yet partly because of time constraints, but really I want to buy a cube that I don't have to mod. Why don't they make Shengshous pre-Konsta/Florian modded? I know you can buy some modded cubes out there, but I also don't want to spend $40 either. If they mass produced a good 4x4 it shouldn't cost that much. I guess I value my time AND my money though generally I value my time even more.



If you send me a 4x4 I'll Konsta mod it for free.. No, I will not steal your cube.


----------



## rj (Sep 25, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> If you send me a 4x4 I'll Konsta mod it for free.. No, I will not steal your cube.



I would like that.


----------



## kcl (Sep 25, 2013)

rj said:


> I would like that.



That was to sneaklyfox . Only because I know she has like 5 kids and no spare time.. You and I have a fair amount of free time that we can use for things like that.


----------



## rj (Sep 25, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> That was to sneaklyfox . Only because I know she has like 5 kids and no spare time.. You and I have a fair amount of free time that we can use for things like that.



I have 5 little siblings. True.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 25, 2013)

rj said:


> I have 5 little siblings. True.



I have a sister and a daughter, and believe me, it's by far not the same.


OT: I think that will be one of my next cubes... even if I'm quite happy with my current 4x4s.


----------



## BurntTheCube (Sep 25, 2013)

If this does to 4x4 what the weilong did to 3x3 I'll buy this so hard.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 25, 2013)

Here are my Pre-thoughts on this cube:
1. Will not need the Konsta mod.
2. Will not need the Florian mod.
3. Turns good.
4. Good cornercutting.
Most of this is based off of the older MoYu 4x4 that I own.


----------



## rockstarrev (Sep 25, 2013)

looks like it is better than shengshou....

how much is it expected to cost?


----------



## windhero (Sep 25, 2013)

The WeiLong is nearly 9 bucks at Fasttech, I'd assume this is quite a bit more expensive seeing as there are so many more pieces to mold. I'll be buying this if they decide to make it in primary colour plastic like the WeiLong as long as it's under 20 dollars.

EDIT: Remembered the price wrong.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 25, 2013)

rockstarrev said:


> looks like it is better than shengshou....



The older MoYu 4x4 that I own is better then my modded ShengShou 4x4 so my Main 4x4 is the MoYu 4x4.


----------



## rj (Sep 25, 2013)

windhero said:


> The WeiLong is nearly 9 bucks at Fasttech, I'd assume this is quite a bit more expensive seeing as there are so many more pieces to mold. I'll be buying this if they decide to make it in primary colour plastic like the WeiLong as long as it's under 20 dollars.
> 
> EDIT: Remembered the price wrong.



At lightake the Weilong is $7.88. Considering that the current Moyu 4x4 is $8.50 from wallbuys, I'm guessing that this will be a little bt more expensive. ~$10


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 25, 2013)

rj said:


> At lightake the Weilong is $7.88. Considering that the current Moyu 4x4 is $8.50 from wallbuys, I'm guessing that this will be a little bt more expensive. ~$10



Well Zcube.cn sells the MoYu 4x4 for about $5


----------



## rj (Sep 25, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Well Zcube.cn sells the MoYu 4x4 for about $5



Right. But the shipping...


----------



## YOUdudex (Sep 25, 2013)

One of my friends bought some cubes from them, The order took 24 days to arrive via ChinaPost Air Mail, the cheapest shipping method


----------



## rj (Sep 25, 2013)

YOUdudex said:


> One of my friends bought some cubes from them, The order took 24 days to arrive via ChinaPost Air Mail, the cheapest shipping method



I know. I still like them. "lucky" coupon code is nice.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 25, 2013)

They don't have free shipping.
Enter code "lucky" in the coupon field, then calculate shipping and see the total price.


----------



## kcl (Sep 25, 2013)

rj said:


> And moyu. Their Shengshou is dirt cheap (<$70 for a 9x9!)



I just use Fasttech or amazon. I don't want super sketchy shipping.


----------



## Aceofspades2345 (Sep 25, 2013)

Any news on whether this'll be made stickerless? I'd guess not, but no harm in hoping.


----------



## windhero (Sep 25, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I just use Fasttech or amazon. I don't want super sketchy shipping.



The quality of their packages is actually pretty great. I had no problems with them. They just arent the cheapest option in most cases; Fasttech offers comparable prices with no shipping fees very often.


----------



## kcl (Sep 25, 2013)

windhero said:


> The quality of their packages is actually pretty great. I had no problems with them. They just arent the cheapest option in most cases; Fasttech offers comparable prices with no shipping fees very often.



Lightake? I bet, but I just prefer Fasttech. Lightake seems to sketchy, too many messed up orders.


----------



## windhero (Sep 25, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Lightake? I bet, but I just prefer Fasttech. Lightake seems to sketchy, too many messed up orders.



I ment zcube.cn. I've yet no experience of lightake, the site is a bit too messy for my taste.


----------



## kcl (Sep 25, 2013)

windhero said:


> I ment zcube.cn. I've yet no experience of lightake, the site is a bit too messy for my taste.



Yeah me too. I mean if they can't even type properly..


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 25, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> If you send me a 4x4 I'll Konsta mod it for free.. No, I will not steal your cube.



What, seriously? And ship it back to me out of your own pocket?


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 25, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I just use Fasttech or amazon. I don't want super sketchy shipping.


Zcube offers 4 different shipping methods and only the dirt cheap China Post option is sketchy. HK Post is about a dollar more and twice as fast. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 26, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Yeah me too. I mean if they can't even type properly..


You're never gotten an email from zcube I wager *giggle*


----------



## windhero (Sep 26, 2013)

As I expected;

The price is 22 dollars with free shipping from hknowstore.com
http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en...e&itemid=49f3bc6d-ceef-4dad-989d-0d03d3b36c9d

On another note; MoYu LingPo 2x2 = 15 dollars for pre-order

It'll go down from that but I think the price is a bit too high for me as of now. Maybe if it was made in primary colour plastic?


----------



## KongShou (Sep 26, 2013)

windhero said:


> As I expected;
> 
> The price is 22 dollars with free shipping from hknowstore.com
> http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en...e&itemid=49f3bc6d-ceef-4dad-989d-0d03d3b36c9d
> ...



whats up with you and price, primary colour and price


----------



## windhero (Sep 26, 2013)

KongShou said:


> whats up with you and price, primary colour and price



Primary colour is a rare thing to get in good puzzles and my lookahead is best with it. This is why I'd pay more for it.

And since when is being price conscious a weird or/and bad thing? 

Is my personal preference and opinion really the only thing worth commenting in my post?

EDIT: Also afaik there are no big order cubes that are made from primary colour plastic.

@KongShou: if I remember right you were a fan of the milky colour zhanchi, strange that you wouldnt understand.


----------



## kcl (Sep 26, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> What, seriously? And ship it back to me out of your own pocket?



I have no money in my own pocket haha..


----------



## hkpnkp (Sep 29, 2013)

after watching the videos of lingpo and weisu, they do not appear smooth.


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 29, 2013)

hkpnkp said:


> after watching the videos of lingpo and weisu, they do not appear smooth.



Link to the videos please?


----------



## cubizh (Sep 29, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Link to the videos please?





Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]pPvegyldyhI[/youtubehd]


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 29, 2013)

thanks


----------



## hkpnkp (Sep 29, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Link to the videos please?


links -

lingpo - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KV1L_C04Gvc&feature=player_detailpage

weisu - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPvegyldyhI&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## YOUdudex (Sep 29, 2013)

hkpnkp said:


> after watching the videos of lingpo and weisu, they do not appear smooth.


Wittwo v1 is not smooth either, still it owns!


----------



## hkpnkp (Sep 29, 2013)

YOUdudex said:


> Wittwo v1 is not smooth either, still it owns!



dayan 2x2 costs the same and its far better than lingpo and wittwo


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Sep 29, 2013)

hkpnkp said:


> dayan 2x2 costs the same and its far better than lingpo and wittwo



Debatable, given the fact they have different feels and that no-one has properly tried the lingpo.


----------



## s3rzz (Sep 29, 2013)

hkpnkp said:


> links -
> 
> lingpo - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KV1L_C04Gvc&feature=player_detailpage
> 
> weisu - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPvegyldyhI&feature=player_detailpage




Why does it look like everyone showing off prototypes don't know how to handle a cube in the first place, you get nothing from those videos.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 29, 2013)

s3rzz said:


> Why does it look like everyone showing off prototypes don't know how to handle a cube in the first place, you get nothing from those videos.



not gonna help when CBC is picking the people who get the prototypes either >.>


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 29, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Spoiler: Video
> 
> 
> 
> [youtubehd]pPvegyldyhI[/youtubehd]



Looks like it requires a fair bit of force to turn.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Sep 29, 2013)

Looks like it hasn't been broken in or lubed, I'll reserve judgement until I see one in capable hands accompanied by an actual review.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Sep 29, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> not gonna help when CBC is picking the people who get the prototypes either >.>



Yeah, I'm not gonna get my hands on any kind of prototype until I have some kind of WR or CR . And even then, Chris didn't get a lingpo prototype.


----------



## nibble4bits (Sep 29, 2013)

I hope this is gonna be as good as the Shengshou. Think this is going to have the WeiLong feeling, hopefully


----------



## rj (Sep 29, 2013)

nibble4bits said:


> I hope this is gonna be as good as the Shengshou. Think this is going to have the WeiLong feeling, hopefully



It sounds like an out-of-the-box weilong.


----------



## wrathofgods54 (Oct 20, 2013)

anyone knows if this cube will come out with a stickerless version?


----------



## mitch1234 (Oct 20, 2013)

wrathofgods54 said:


> anyone knows if this cube will come out with a stickerless version?


Never, the corners don't split into three.


----------



## wrathofgods54 (Oct 20, 2013)

mitch1234 said:


> Never, the corners don't split into three.



aww ok, was really hoping it would come in stickerless version. thanks


----------



## sellingseals (Oct 20, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> not gonna help when CBC is picking the people who get the prototypes either >.>



Personally I think he did a pretty good job of picking people. Everybody thinks he didn't do a good job because he didn't pick Chris, but remember that even if he did, there are NINE other people that he had to pick as well and nobody is even bothering to take those choices into consideration at all. I think his choices were great, and he should have picked Chris though. Seems what the majority wants, but no sense complaining about it now is there?


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 20, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> not gonna help when CBC is picking the people who get the prototypes either >.>



I thought it was Calvin that was doing the picking.



sellingseals said:


> Personally I think he did a pretty good job of picking people. Everybody thinks he didn't do a good job because he didn't pick Chris, but remember that even if he did, *there are NINE other people that he had to pick as well* and nobody is even bothering to take those choices into consideration at all. I think his choices were great, and he should have picked Chris though. Seems what the majority wants, but no sense complaining about it now is there?



There are 5 that are hand picked and 5 random picks.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 21, 2013)

So, the cube has been available to buy for a couple of weeks.
Does anyone have an opinion on it yet?


----------



## wrathofgods54 (Oct 21, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> So, the cube has been available to buy for a couple of weeks.
> Does anyone have an opinion on it yet?



CBC had a full review on it posted yesterday


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 21, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> So, does anyone who's opinion I care about and don't think is biased due to freebies have anything to say about this cube?



To my knowledge, none of the testers have received any yet.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 21, 2013)

Mine will probably arrive in a couple of days. I guess I'll find out then.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm really looking forward to seeing more reviews of this cube and specifically, I want to know if it is better than an unmodded SS or even if it's better than a modded SS so I hope some of those testers out there will be making a review/comparison. I don't have the time/don't want the trouble of modding a 4x4 and have been waiting a long time to really get into 4x4 so I'm hoping this is going to be better.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 21, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> I'm really looking forward to seeing more reviews of this cube and specifically, I want to know if it is better than an unmodded SS or even if it's better than a modded SS so I hope some of those testers out there will be making a review/comparison. I don't have the time/don't want the trouble of modding a 4x4 and have been waiting a long time to really get into 4x4 so I'm hoping this is going to be better.



Calvin's post says that all testers *must* make a video/review unless they are blacklisted.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 21, 2013)

Yeah, he expects us to make a review and doesn't send us stickers.


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 21, 2013)

Lolcalvin.

At least you get a free cube.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 21, 2013)

When I fist sighed up for this I thought that all the testers will get the PC plastic Prototype version right away. But and then I did't get picked.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Oct 21, 2013)

looks sexy . i cant wait to buy this. im saving money for an event so i unfortunately wont be buying one for a while.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 21, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Calvin's post says that all testers *must* make a video/review unless they are blacklisted.



I know the testers have to make a review. I meant more that I want the comparison to SS made. It ought to since SS is the most popular 4x4 right now and people are going to want to know how the WeiSu compares to that.


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 21, 2013)

Has anybody received theirs yet? I can't even access the tracking thingy...


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks like a good puzzle. I'm no good at modding, so if this cuts out the middle man then I'll happily pay the extra dolla for it.


----------



## littlewing1208 (Oct 23, 2013)

Has anyone experienced little 'chips' of plastic coming off of the corner of the edge pieces on the WeiSu? I opened mine to resticker and lube/tension last night and a lot of black plastic chips were inside and quite a few of the edge pieces had chunks missing on the 'corner' of the edge piece....odd.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 23, 2013)

littlewing1208 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone experienced little 'chips' of plastic coming off of the corner of the edge pieces on the WeiSu? I opened mine to resticker and lube/tension last night and a lot of black plastic chips were inside and quite a few of the edge pieces had chunks missing on the 'corner' of the edge piece....odd.



How bad are these chips?


----------



## TheLizardWizard (Oct 23, 2013)

it feels solid, doesn't pop, and the layers are very even-feeling. Very lingyun-esque but with different plastic


----------



## Hays (Oct 23, 2013)

I just got mine. It's fast, and will definitely be my new main. Video review coming in a couple days.


----------



## windhero (Oct 23, 2013)

I just rush process ordered a primary colour one from thecubicle.us. Got tired of waiting and there's a comp next week. I'll be making a review when it arrives.

EDIT: Lol at thecubicle rush processing. Shipped in 1 hour after ordering


----------



## pedrinroque (Oct 23, 2013)

Hays said:


> I just got mine. It's fast, and will definitely be my new main. Video review coming in a couple days.



this post just save my day,I bougth the cube a few hours ago but I wasnt sure about how good it is but now with this comment I'm realy happy


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 23, 2013)

But Kevin doesn't even use Yau! We can't trust his opinion.


----------



## littlewing1208 (Oct 23, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> How bad are these chips?





Spoiler: image 1














Spoiler: image 2


----------



## littlewing1208 (Oct 23, 2013)

sellingseals said:


> I figured this puzzle would be good, it's getting nothing but good reviews so far aside from this edge chipping form this person. Haven't seen anybody else have the issue yet so maybe it was just your cube or something.



Just to be clear, before I took the stickers off and took it apart, I REALLY liked it. I have 2 SS v3s (one modded and one unmodded), 2 V4s (one modded, other not), and 1 unmodded V5. The WeiSu is better out of the box than all of them. I wonder if they chipped because I didn't lube it for 40 or so solves before taking it apart to lube/tension. The stock tension was kind of tight.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 23, 2013)

littlewing1208 said:


> Just to be clear, before I took the stickers off and took it apart, I REALLY liked it. I have 2 SS v3s (one modded and one unmodded), 2 V4s (one modded, other not), and 1 unmodded V5. The WeiSu is better out of the box than all of them. I wonder if they chipped because I didn't lube it for 40 or so solves before taking it apart to lube/tension. The stock tension was kind of tight.



Hmm... I hope this is just your cube and not some quality control issue. Even if you didn't lube it and stock tension was tight, it shouldn't chip like it did in the pics. So does that mean that now your cube is unusable?


----------



## KongShou (Oct 23, 2013)

There is a post in the mf8 forum where the jy person said that the chips occur due to the fact that the mould has been changed so many times. He is getting a new mould but thats going to take time. The chips are nothing to worry about and after a few days breaking in the cube will be at its maximum potential. Just throw the chips away.


----------



## rj (Oct 23, 2013)

I just ordered one from wallbuys. Can't wait!


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 24, 2013)

So, the cube is out, and has been for a while, and I still haven't received my Prototype. Calvin, (I don't mean to be mean or disrespectful, I'm just curious) isn't the point of prototype testers to show the public what the cube is like BEFORE it comes out? I still enormously appreciate you sending all of us free cubes, I just don't understand.

Thanks!


----------



## Hays (Oct 24, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> But Kevin doesn't even use Yau! We can't trust his opinion.



37.9 avg 12 with yao, with the moyu. Get at me.


----------



## kcl (Oct 24, 2013)

Hays said:


> 37.9 avg 12 with yao, with the moyu. Get at me.



Well this $#!+ just got real. Do an average with redux and tell me what happens k?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 24, 2013)

I sent mine to the wrong address....

It'll hopefully be here tomorrow. Can't believe I did that.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 24, 2013)

I am looking forward to mine turning up in a few days time however I am startled by just how much damage can occur to it within so few solves. I'm worried that the puzzle will continue to deteriorate quickly, however if Hays' 1st impressions are anything to go by I guess I will get another once the quality has been improved.



Rubiks560 said:


> I sent mine to the wrong address....



LOL. Me too. I sent it to an address I moved out of a year ago. Luckily the young lady who answered the door was understanding and is happy for me to pop round for it when it arrives.


----------



## windhero (Oct 24, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> I am looking forward to mine turning up in a few days time however I am startled by just how much damage can occur to it within so few solves. I'm worried that the puzzle will continue to deteriorate quickly, however if Hays' 1st impressions are anything to go by I guess I will get another once the quality has been improved.



Hopefully the molds have been fixed and there are no faulty batches out there anymore. I guess it's just up to the luck of draw for everyone that has been ordering their cubes recently. People should map where they got their puzzles from as well; Maybe the faulty batches did not ship to every cubing shop equally.


----------



## Hays (Oct 24, 2013)

Another note: My cube got a lot better after about 75 solves or so. I'll do a good average of 12 with reduction later and upload that tonight, along with a full review sometime soon. All I've done to mine is tension it, use maru and z lube, and do a ton of solves.


----------



## windhero (Oct 24, 2013)

Hays said:


> Another note: My cube got a lot better after about 75 solves or so. I'll do a good average of 12 with reduction later and upload that tonight, along with a full review sometime soon. All I've done to mine is tension it, use maru and z lube, and do a ton of solves.



Did you lube and tension it straight away or did you break those 75 solves in with an out-of-the-box cube?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 24, 2013)

Mine just showed up.


----------



## littlewing1208 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hays said:


> Another note: My cube got a lot better after about 75 solves or so. I'll do a good average of 12 with reduction later and upload that tonight, along with a full review sometime soon. All I've done to mine is tension it, use maru and z lube, and do a ton of solves.



Can you open yours up (or remove two edges and an inner piece) and see if any little chips come out?


----------



## cuber8208 (Oct 25, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> I sent it to an address I moved out of a year ago. Luckily the young lady who answered the door was understanding and is happy for me to pop round for it when it arrives.



Mine should be coming soon too, glad I double checked the shipping address now ;D I nearly did an 'Adam' too...


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 25, 2013)

cuber8208 said:


> Mine should be coming soon too, glad I double checked the shipping address now ;D I nearly did an 'Adam' too...



There was me thinking I'd done a 'Chris'.
However I did order the other half a gear cube for Xmas and sent it to an old address.
I never got round to picking it up.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 25, 2013)

So, after doing a ton of solves, I've decided this thing is awesome. 
I can't see many people not liking this cube.


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 25, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> So, the cube is out, and has been for a while, and I still haven't received my Prototype. Calvin, (I don't mean to be mean or disrespectful, I'm just curious) isn't the point of prototype testers to show the public what the cube is like BEFORE it comes out? I still enormously appreciate you sending all of us free cubes, I just don't understand.
> 
> Thanks!



Update, Dan just PMed me some information:



crazybadcuber said:


> Just so you know, you are the rest of the testers are not getting a prototype version. you are getting the mass produced versions just like everybody else. Just wanted to clear that up. The point is not to have it in your hands before it goes on sale, the point is to give 10 people a free cube so they can make a review. Time frame has nothing to do with it, as you have one week after getting it to make the review anyway. When Calvin received his inventory of the puzzles, that's when he sent them out. The reason I got my white one so early is because that is the one and only physical copy he got, being the prototype. They send him that much earlier than the production copies. You are all getting black, stickered versions from what I've been told by Calvin.



Thanks to Dan for explaining this to me, as I was confused before.


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 25, 2013)

just got mine


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 25, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> just got mine



How is it?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 25, 2013)

To everyone who has already received a Weisu: We're all here hanging on the edge of our seats...


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 25, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> How is it?



Out of the box, and even after lubing it, and about 15 solves, it was atrocious. I couldn't even get sub-40. Now on the other hand, it's feeling quite a bit better, and I imagine it will continue to get better.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Oct 25, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Out of the box, and even after lubing it, and about 15 solves, it was atrocious. I couldn't even get sub-40. Now on the other hand, it's feeling quite a bit better, and I imagine it will continue to get better.



I'm sort of at the same position (except not nearly as fast as you). I have done about 60 solves and its ok. Whenever I loosen it, it becomes amazing but explodes like every two solves. Hopefully with a few hundred solves it will be better.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 25, 2013)

Just do a lot of solves first. I did like 70 before cleaning and stuff.



sneaklyfox said:


> To everyone who has already received a Weisu: We're all here hanging on the edge of our seats...



Do you want a video? 
If so, what exactly do you want in it?


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 25, 2013)

Arrgggh, still haven't got it yet


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 25, 2013)

Just got one the other day, feels kind of awful straight out the box. The only pops I've received are the small internal pieces, and you can pretty much finish a solve with one missing anyway. 

I did about 50 solves, took it apart, lubed it and everything, and put it back together. I did more solves and it felt bad still. But, I'm getting pretty good times, and the cube feels like it is always improving. I'd like to see how it feels after maybe 1k+ solves.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 25, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Just do a lot of solves first. I did like 70 before cleaning and stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Video, yes!

Tell us what you think of it, whether you like it... try some solves on it, tell us if it's improving from breaking in. What it feels like? Compare it (and show on video) to SS on speed, corner cutting, reverse cutting, outer and inner layers, pop-resistance, etc.


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 25, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Do you want a video?
> If so, what exactly do you want in it?


At least 7 minutes of corner cutting as it seems to be very important to everybody who's making cubing related videos!


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 25, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> At least 7 minutes of corner cutting as it seems to be very important to everybody who's making cubing related videos!



Make sure to give an in-depth analysis of the stickers!


----------



## kcl (Oct 25, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Just do a lot of solves first. I did like 70 before cleaning and stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It must show you doing 45 degree corner cuttings for 7 minutes exactly, then you must analyze the pieces for 5 more minutes, then analyze the stickers and how well they hold up to attempting to peel them with your fingernails for 5 minutes. At the last 30 seconds mention it turns nicely without catching.


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 25, 2013)

No. You must review the cube by showing its exact length, width, and height, and complaining that it is 1 nanometer wider than it is tall. You must then take the advice of MeMyselfAndPi and complain that it knocked off V-Cube, and knocked off the mod you created. You must then try to flush the cube down the toilet to demonstrate that it does not fit down the drain and is therefore too big.


----------



## mark49152 (Oct 25, 2013)

Do the sexy move as fast as you can a few times, then solve it - slowly. Only one solve though. Then more corner cutting!

Oh and dissemble and show us the pieces, but make sure to use a black cube so we can't see them well.


----------



## windhero (Oct 25, 2013)

I'd love to know how much it should be broken in dry before diassembling and lubing it. Anyone?


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm not even sure what to think of this cube anymore. It is a very fast cube with much better corner cutting than the shengshou, but I have had at least 5 or 6 pops in the past two or three hours, rendering the cube unusable. I'll try doing more solves and playing about with the tensions to see if I can fix this.


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 25, 2013)

Okso, how the hell do I go about reassembling this thing? I can't keep the slidey parts of the core up while I'm trying to put in the internal pieces!


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 25, 2013)

By the sound of it this is not the cube for me. I hate putting big cubes together..


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 25, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> By the sound of it this is not the cube for me. I hate putting big cubes together..



If you're referring to my post, it took me hours to reassemble the ss4 the first few times, now I can do it in less than 7 minutes.


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 25, 2013)

My SS6 fell apart when I changed the springs. Oh, the joy of re assembling big cubes


----------



## sellingseals (Oct 25, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> No. You must review the cube by showing its exact length, width, and height, and complaining that it is 1 nanometer wider than it is tall. You must then take the advice of MeMyselfAndPi and complain that it knocked off V-Cube, and knocked off the mod you created. You must then try to flush the cube down the toilet to demonstrate that it does not fit down the drain and is therefore too big.



nah if you want to take Pi's advice, you have to drop it from 6 feet high to see what will happen to it, because that is a very relevant part of a review hehe


----------



## cubizh (Oct 25, 2013)

Do it like Sarah:


Spoiler: Example



[YOUTUBEHD]X8sroV7Gsa0[/YOUTUBEHD]


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 25, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Do it like Sarah:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Example
> ...



Except I'm hoping the end will be more like...


Spoiler



"Yeah, it's awesome."


----------



## cubizh (Oct 25, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Except I'm hoping the end will be more like...


Exactly.


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 25, 2013)

seriously though Chris, how on earth did you reassemble this beast???


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 26, 2013)

It's so easy haha.

I did use Traxxas on the spiny core thing so that it stopped falling. Besides that it was easy.


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 26, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> It's so easy haha.
> 
> I did use Traxxas on the spiny core thing so that it stopped falling. Besides that it was easy.



ohhhh good idea


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 26, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> It's so easy haha.
> 
> I did use Traxxas on the spiny core thing so that it stopped falling. Besides that it was easy.



Sometime you are going to have to do a reassembly video tutorial...


----------



## mitch1234 (Oct 26, 2013)

Come on Jacob it's easy.


----------



## sellingseals (Oct 26, 2013)

Just a thought, but since a lot of the people here are testers for hknowstore and got the puzzle from them for free, shouldn't you be posting this stuff in the thread that Calvin started about it, as I would think the point of testing for hknowstore would be to promote hknowstore, not echo cubing. Or not, just a thought I just had.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 26, 2013)

I thought this was that thread. Haha.


----------



## yoshinator (Oct 26, 2013)

mitch1234 said:


> Come on Jacob it's easy.



Shut up. I couldn't get the thingys on the core to stay up, which is why I couldnt do it.

i've reassembled at ss 4x4 in 5:56.xx, so gg


----------



## Chree (Oct 26, 2013)

To everyone having issues with pops... allow my to channel SenileGenXer here:

Besides just adjusting the tensions, has anyone experimented with swapping springs?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 26, 2013)

I uploaded it to someone else's account on accident :fp

He's gonna post it here soon.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## TheDubDubJr (Oct 27, 2013)

Did anyone else find a good way to make their WeiSu really good? Just curious.

I am excited for mine.


----------



## littlewing1208 (Oct 28, 2013)

FWIW: I got a replacement WeiSu (primary colored....my first one that broke was obviously black from the pictures). I've solved it plus just random turning to what equates to probably 50+ solves, took it partially apart and no chips! The stock tensions are pretty tight, but I'll probably get the stickers off it tonight and clean out the OEM lube, tension it a bit looser and reassemble with just a bit of Traxxas 30k.

One small gripe: The stock stickers are actually pretty good shades (half bright + light blue) but the stickers are so small. There is well over 1.5-2mm of room around the whole sticker on each piece. It messes with my recognition.


----------



## rj (Oct 28, 2013)

I have a Weisu in the mail, so I will post a review here when it comes.


----------



## Erik (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## windhero (Oct 30, 2013)

Received my primary Weisu out of the mail today; Felt horrible out of the box without lube or good tensions. I'm still under the process of breaking it in. My goal is to do 75-100 dry solves, then diassemble, lube and tension. The stickers are also very small; they cover perhaps a total of 60-70% of the cubie. The orange is very light much like the blue too (they may be just very thin stickers that look better on a black cube). I'm switching mine with regular thecubicle.us half brights later.

So far not very impressed but this cube just keeps getting better the more I play with it. We'll see what happens after I'm done breaking it in!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 30, 2013)

windhero said:


> Now everything is about the price. If it's much more expensive than a SS v5, I dont see a market for this. Looks interesting though!





windhero said:


> Received my primary Weisu out of the mail today



LOL

Over twice the price.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 30, 2013)

Most cubers (or their parents) have too much disposable income.


----------



## windhero (Oct 30, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> LOL
> 
> Over twice the price.


Primary colour plastic was what made it for me. My argument was towards the general public which ages somewhere around 10-15 year olds from what I've seen on these forums.

The fact that I bought one does not mean it was worth it. I'll see how this works out.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 30, 2013)

windhero said:


> Primary colour plastic was what made it for me. My argument was towards the general public which ages somewhere around 10-15 year olds from what I've seen on these forums.
> 
> The fact that I bought one does not mean it was worth it. I'll see how this works out.



It'll be worth it, trust me.


----------



## windhero (Oct 30, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> It'll be worth it, trust me.



How long did you break yours in before lubing? I'm feeling really impatient and have loads of solves left until my initial goal of 75-100 solves  Without lube and good tensions this cube locks up a fair bit in my hands.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 30, 2013)

I did around 70-100. Breaking in the plastic before lubing is pretty important in my opinion.


----------



## windhero (Oct 30, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I did around 70-100. Breaking in the plastic before lubing is pretty important in my opinion.



I agree, that's why this sucks so much. As a 1:10 solver 70-100 solves takes quite a while and on top of it all I suddenly got really bad at 4x4 for no apparent reason.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 30, 2013)

So it turns out that I had it sent to the right address but HK put the wrong address in the email.

Very 1st impression, the best out the box 4x4 I've tried.
I'm very much looking forward to breaking it in.


----------



## windhero (Oct 30, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> So it turns out that I had it sent to the right address but HK put the wrong address in the email.
> 
> Very 1st impression, the best out the box 4x4 I've tried.
> I'm very much looking forward to breaking it in.



Was yours lubed? I heard some people received theirs well over-lubed. Mine was completely dry, which is great.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 30, 2013)

I would describe it as under lubed.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 30, 2013)

Still no "prototype" yet. Sigh.


----------



## kcl (Oct 30, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Still no "prototype" yet. Sigh.



It's gonna be really funny but sad if I get mine (shipped from China, ordered a while after the testers were announced) before yours gets to you..


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 30, 2013)

mine just came. felt okay out of the box. nothing special. after 20 or solves it feels better. it's only going to get better from here


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 30, 2013)

Meh out of the box. Currently in the process of trying to assemble it. Unfortunately for myself, I'm terrible at assembling big cubes. Surprised I haven't flipped out yet.


----------



## rj (Oct 30, 2013)

Andreaillest said:


> Meh out of the box. Currently in the process of trying to assemble it. Unfortunately for myself, I'm terrible at assembling big cubes. Surprised I haven't flipped out yet.



Think LBL. Cross first.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 30, 2013)

So I understand it's not great out of the box but gets awesome after breaking in, right? Question to everyone who already has one... how bad are the pops? How often does yours pop, how loose/tight are your tensions? Are you being rough with the cube when it pops? I'd hate to have pops too often as I'm used to my cubes not popping plus big cubes aren't find to reassemble. But I don't think my turning style pops cubes much. Like, my Guhong v1 doesn't pop that much... maybe once every several hundred solves?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 30, 2013)

It pops like every 1 in 30 solves or so. I think my tensions are kinda loose.

Also, pops are super easy to fix on this cube. The internals take like no effort.


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 31, 2013)

I've had two pops so far. I've had the cube for about 3 hours and to be honest the pops weren't too bad. One of the small internal pieces flew out and I was able to continue solving without it. The other was an edge piece and I was able to pop it back in no problem.

I also have fairly loose tensioning.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Oct 31, 2013)

Did an average of 50 on my shengshou v5 on Sunday 1:21.44 did an average of 50 on my weisu yesterday 1:12.07. I also dropped my PB Ao5 from 1:13.31 to 1:04.13. The pops aren't that bad if you don't have it too loose.


----------



## joey (Oct 31, 2013)

I think it needs a lot of solving to make it good. I'm borrowing Daniel Sheppard's to try break it in. Most of my solves are crappy, but I have had a few low-40s and a sub-40.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 31, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> Did an average of 50 on my shengshou v5 on Sunday 1:21.44 did an average of 50 on my weisu yesterday 1:12.07. I also dropped my PB Ao5 from 1:13.31 to 1:04.13. The pops aren't that bad if you don't have it too loose.



No offense, but an average of 1:21 leaves a lot of room for improvement (I'm not "fast" either) so the difference of 9 seconds in average is likely due to you doing 100 solves, rather than the Moyu being THAT MUCH better.

I have neither ShenShou nor Moyu unfortunately, I wonder if I would be consistently sub 1 with one. My Dayan/MF8 is old, has horrible stickers and super sluggish at the moment, I've had it since they were first released. Thanks to all the reviews in this thread I will probably order a Moyu once they're in at some online stores.


----------



## rowehessler (Oct 31, 2013)

still haven't gotten mine in the mail yet...


----------



## windhero (Oct 31, 2013)

I broke mine in, stickered it and lubed it. Cant tension it as one of the screws came in broken, someone probably has forced the screws in with a power tool. I get worse times than with my florian modded shengshou; it just doesnt flow. I suppose I'd need looser tensions.


----------



## littlewing1208 (Oct 31, 2013)

windhero said:


> I broke mine in, stickered it and lubed it. Cant tension it as one of the screws came in broken, someone probably has forced the screws in with a power tool. I get worse times than with my florian modded shengshou; it just doesnt flow. I suppose I'd need looser tensions.



1 out of 6 screws on both of my WeiSus came slightly stripped .


----------



## windhero (Nov 1, 2013)

I think I finally figured out why I dont like this; The outer layer of my WeiSu does not flow at all. Oddly enough after popping one small inner piece out it started to feel better. With 2 pieces out it still works just fine. I kinda feel like the inner mechanism is too crowded which causes a lot of friction.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 1, 2013)

rowehessler said:


> still haven't gotten mine in the mail yet...



Yay I'm not alone!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 1, 2013)

windhero said:


> I think I finally figured out why I dont like this; The outer layer of my WeiSu does not flow at all. Oddly enough after popping one small inner piece out it started to feel better. With 2 pieces out it still works just fine. I kinda feel like the inner mechanism is too crowded which causes a lot of friction.



Uh huh... mod for the weisu? Take out the little internal pieces. If they're not there, they can't pop, right?


----------



## kcl (Nov 1, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Uh huh... mod for the weisu? Take out the little internal pieces. If they're not there, they can't pop, right?



Seems legit.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 1, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Seems legit.



I know you love my logic.


----------



## kcl (Nov 1, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> I know you love my logic.



XD of course.


----------



## rj (Nov 1, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Uh huh... mod for the weisu? Take out the little internal pieces. If they're not there, they can't pop, right?



Good point. I will try that once I get mine.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh Echo said on FaceBook that Moyu is changeing the mold design slightly.


----------



## windhero (Nov 1, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Oh Echo said on FaceBook that Moyu is changeing the mold design slightly.



Did he define the reason why?


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 1, 2013)

windhero said:


> Did he define the reason why?



A slight improvement I think.


----------



## KongShou (Nov 1, 2013)

windhero said:


> Did he define the reason why?



cos the old one was changed so many times. There was a lot of minor modification to get the weisu to where its is now. So they are getting a new mold, but that takes a while so they through that they would release it first with the old mold first, and gradually let the new one take over.


----------



## windhero (Nov 1, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> A slight improvement I think.



Well I figured as much, releasing a degraded version of a new puzzle might not have a market. I was curious on what they think needs improving in the WeiSu and what it would fix exactly.


----------



## Username (Nov 1, 2013)

windhero said:


> I was curious on what they think needs improving in the WeiSu



Internal Piece pops?


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 1, 2013)

windhero said:


> Did he define the reason why?



Actully She said this Moyu announced that Weisu black is changed, they changed the mold in the factory because they want to improve the quality. That means all Weisu later-released version will different with those have been shipped.


----------



## gokkar (Nov 1, 2013)

If only I knew this before I ordered mine today... :/

Would've waited if I knew they were improving the thing.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 1, 2013)

Honestly, I doubt it's going to have a significant change.


----------



## kcl (Nov 1, 2013)

rj said:


> Good point. I will try that once I get mine.



That was a joke.. If you take out all the internal pieces it will collapse..


----------



## wrathofgods54 (Nov 1, 2013)

i think this is only for the black cubes since my order for a white cube didnt have any problem according to echo


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 1, 2013)

Maybe it's so you don't get the chips.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Nov 1, 2013)

I can just see the demand for "original plastic" Weisu's grow huge in a couple years. :lol::facepalm:
I'm still waiting on mine to show up. It seems to have universal praise and I haven't anticipated a cube this much in a long time.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 1, 2013)

inb4 the Original Black WeiSu's are rare.


----------



## littlewing1208 (Nov 4, 2013)

Just an update that somewhat corroborates this 'black' cubes getting a refactor to the mold etc. My Primary Weisu has 200+ solves on it and no chips like my black one. Anyone else with a black one getting chips?


----------



## windhero (Nov 4, 2013)

littlewing1208 said:


> Just an update that somewhat corroborates this 'black' cubes getting a refactor to the mold etc. My Primary Weisu has 200+ solves on it and no chips like my black one. Anyone else with a black one getting chips?



Btw did you order from thecubicle? They offered to send me a screw and I managed to get the screw out fairly easily; I did inject some shock oil to the stem hoping it would seep into the threads making it easier to unscrew. I just took a screw from my spare WeiLong and used that instead, its the exact same size. Even though the cube is now tensioned somewhat correctly I dont really like it. I guess it was a mistake to use 50k as the lube for the center circle.

I'll be cleaning it out thoroughly and lubing the center circle with a mix of 30K/50k diff oil and the pieces with a mix of 30K and 50k diff oil + shock oil. Hopefully it will speed the cube up some.


----------



## littlewing1208 (Nov 4, 2013)

windhero said:


> Btw did you order from thecubicle? They offered to send me a screw and I managed to get the screw out fairly easily; I did inject some shock oil to the stem hoping it would seep into the threads making it easier to unscrew. I just took a screw from my spare WeiLong and used that instead, its the exact same size. Even though the cube is now tensioned somewhat correctly I dont really like it. I guess it was a mistake to use 50k as the lube for the center circle.
> 
> I'll be cleaning it out thoroughly and lubing the center circle with a mix of 30K/50k diff oil and the pieces with a mix of 30K and 50k diff oil + shock oil. Hopefully it will speed the cube up some.


My experience with my V cube 4 and the WeiSu is to NOT lube the plastic to plastic interface at the end of the core. Wipe both the end of the core and the circle down with alcohol and assemble with that dry and see if you like it. I lubed my weisu's pieces with 50/50 of 10k and 50k. Anyway, it's working very well for me (the primary at least)....I haven't put the chipped black one back together to test it.


----------



## windhero (Nov 5, 2013)

littlewing1208 said:


> My experience with my V cube 4 and the WeiSu is to NOT lube the plastic to plastic interface at the end of the core. Wipe both the end of the core and the circle down with alcohol and assemble with that dry and see if you like it. I lubed my weisu's pieces with 50/50 of 10k and 50k. Anyway, it's working very well for me (the primary at least)....I haven't put the chipped black one back together to test it.



With the WeiSu it isnt even necessary to lube the stem of the center piece as it does not rotate, I just lubed it to get the screw out without stripping the end of it some more. I'll probably be diassembling it and lubing it properly once I break it in a little more.


----------



## littlewing1208 (Nov 5, 2013)

windhero said:


> With the WeiSu it isnt even necessary to lube the stem of the center piece as it does not rotate, I just lubed it to get the screw out without stripping the end of it some more. I'll probably be diassembling it and lubing it properly once I break it in a little more.


I meant the rotating circle at the end of the stalk. Did you not imply that you lubricated where that circle touched the underside of the core stalks? That is what I feel should not be lubricated because it slows the cube down way too much.


----------



## windhero (Nov 5, 2013)

littlewing1208 said:


> I meant the rotating circle at the end of the stalk. Did you not imply that you lubricated where that circle touched the underside of the core stalks? That is what I feel should not be lubricated because it slows the cube down way too much.



Ah I guess we were talking about different ends. I lubed both ends, the one with the circle for normal lubing purposes (and I later figured out that 50k diff oil was definitely too thick for that purpose, maybe shock oil could work) and the end of the center piece that touches the core so that the lube would seep into the threads to help take the broken screw out.

But yeah, I agree. The circle should probably not be lubed at all unless you have a very low viscosity lubricant.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 5, 2013)

So, lube the circle with a small amount of 10k?


----------



## windhero (Nov 5, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> So, lube the circle with a small amount of 10k?



Yeah or shock oil, I dont even know if it is necessary. The plastic is very smooth and frictionless as is, but I dont think lubing it with something runny can slow it down. Whether it is useful at all can be argued. Personally I'll be lubing it with shock oil


----------



## yockee (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm not sure about these chips you are getting on the black version, but HKnow is the only store that sells an ABS/PC plastic version, which is stronger. Maybe his won't have such problems. I've not had a problem, yet.


----------



## windhero (Nov 5, 2013)

Afaik the chipping problem was just a faulty batch and wont happen again. 

I finally cleaned my WeiSu and tensioned it. I ended up clearing the ring from any lube as even a tiny amount of 20wt shock oil was too much and made it sluggish. I lubed the pieces with a fairly small amount of 30k diff oil mixed with 20wt shock oil and now it's very fast. Pretty much just as fast as a shengshou minus the lock ups you get on an unmodded shengshou. This still does not beat my shengshou as the Weisu can and will pop at the tensions I have it. I will probably have to tighten the tensions which is a shame because now this cube is just awesome, slightly better than a very well modded SS v5. Maybe with more breaking in I can get this to match my Shengshou in both performance and pop resistance.

But yeah, definitely do not lubricate the rings and center pieces as a whole at all.


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 6, 2013)

My review:


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 10, 2013)

Had mine for a couple days now. I really like it. It tends to pop a bit, but other than that, it's fine. I broke both of my PBs with it my second day using it. My single dropped from 35 to 32.


----------



## Lossa (Nov 10, 2013)

It's really better than the cube Shengshou 4x4x4


----------



## SweetSolver (Nov 11, 2013)

Has anyone tried putting Florian Mod Cut stickers from The Cubicle on it? How do they look?


----------



## windhero (Nov 11, 2013)

SweetSolver said:


> Has anyone tried putting Florian Mod Cut stickers from The Cubicle on it? How do they look?



I put regular cut stickers from thecubicle.us on it and they look great. Florian mod stickers would probably leave a little hole at the gaps.


----------



## kcl (Nov 11, 2013)

windhero said:


> I put regular cut stickers from thecubicle.us on it and they look great. Florian mod stickers would probably leave a little hole at the gaps.



This. Really the cubicle will come out with fitted ones that will be perfect, so you won't need to worry. Florian stickers wouldn't look as good basically because the WeiSu is not nearly as rounded.


----------



## SweetSolver (Nov 11, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> This. Really the cubicle will come out with fitted ones that will be perfect, so you won't need to worry. Florian stickers wouldn't look as good basically because the WeiSu is not nearly as rounded.



Okay. The only reason I'm asking is because I have a spare set of Florian cut stickers.


----------



## gokkar (Nov 13, 2013)

I've been using mine for a little while now, but I'm still not liking the speed. Any suggestions for how to get this thing to move faster, maybe more comparable to a ShengShou?

I've currently got mine lubed with Traxxas 30k.


----------



## EMI (Nov 13, 2013)

gokkar said:


> I've been using mine for a little while now, but I'm still not liking the speed. Any suggestions for how to get this thing to move faster, maybe more comparable to a ShengShou?
> 
> I've currently got mine lubed with Traxxas 30k.



It seems to be better to first clean out the old lube, do a 100 solves, then relube it. The lubricant might slow down the breaking-in process. Have you tensioned it?


----------



## Rubiksdad (Nov 13, 2013)

Ive bought one and its so slow and the small T inner piece Pops out a lot..100 solves with a dry Cube ?


----------



## KongShou (Nov 13, 2013)

This is the best 4x4 i have ever touched. even out of the box it is amazing, can completely own my crappy shengshou. after about 100 solves it is simply godly. I have only had 1 internal piece pop and it is quite easy to fix. this thing is a beast


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 13, 2013)

I wonder what's causing the seemingly huge difference between one cuber thinking it's awesome and the best and godly (and pops aren't too bad) and the other thinking it's too slow and pops too much.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 13, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> I wonder what's causing the seemingly huge difference between one cuber thinking it's awesome and the best and godly (and pops aren't too bad) and the other thinking it's too slow and pops too much.


Yeah I've been thinking the same. Maybe the factory setups are inconsistent. I just can't imagine anybody would call my Weisu godly.


----------



## EMI (Nov 13, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> I wonder what's causing the seemingly huge difference between one cuber thinking it's awesome and the best and godly (and pops aren't too bad) and the other thinking it's too slow and pops too much.



On friday evening (before comp) I practiced with a quite new Moyu 4x4 for an hour and basically broke all my PBs. On Sunday I used the Moyu in the first round and had one great single, three not so good times, one pop. In the final I decided to use my freshly lubed Shengshou and had an awesome average wthout a problem.
I should mention that I was quite excited before 4x4 so that might have caused why I wasn't very good with the Weisu at that time.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Nov 13, 2013)

I've had mine for about a week now. 

I wasn't blown away straight out of the box. It was a bit slower than I imagined and it had minor lockup issues on the outer layer but after 300-350 solves it smoothed out and I now prefer it over my modded Shengshou 4X4's. I always liked the SS4 but found it to be a bit flimsy and the layers wouldn't stay aligned well for me which led to catches and lockups. 

I was under the impression that this thing would be pop-city from all the reviews but it hasn't been a problem for me. It pops about the same as my Shengshou which isn't often. Tensioning is everything when it comes to pops. If you want it to pop less, you have to tighten the cube which sacrifices speed and changes the feel. It's just whether you can find the happy medium where it doesn't pop much and is still quick for you. 

My overall opinion is that it's easily worth the price, especially when you think that only a couple years ago, people paid more for a sub par 4X4 such as a Dayan/MF8, Rubik's brand or way more for an X-cube. The Weisu is a steal for around $15 IMO.


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 13, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> This. Really the cubicle will come out with fitted ones that will be perfect, so you won't need to worry. Florian stickers wouldn't look as good basically because the WeiSu is not nearly as rounded.



We've had custom cut stickers for the WeiSu for quite a while. I have them on my WeiSu. The fit quite well.


----------



## kcl (Nov 13, 2013)

a small kitten said:


> We've had custom cut stickers for the WeiSu for quite a while. I have them on my WeiSu. The fit quite well.



:O 

Totally missed this.. I most certainly do not feel like a complete idiot right now XD


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 13, 2013)

Yay apparently I'm supposed to receive the Weisu tomorrow.


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 14, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> I wonder what's causing the seemingly huge difference between one cuber thinking it's awesome and the best and godly (and pops aren't too bad) and the other thinking it's too slow and pops too much.



Presumably the massive difference in quality of Shenshou, whether it's modded or not, and if so, how well.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 14, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Yay apparently I'm supposed to receive the Weisu tomorrow.



Apparently not.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 14, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Apparently not.



You'll never get your Weisu. Eventually you'll be so tired of waiting you'll just order one from TheCubicle and it will get there in two days and you will wonder why you didn't do that sooner...


----------



## kcl (Nov 14, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> You'll never get your Weisu. Eventually you'll be so tired of waiting you'll just order one from TheCubicle and it will get there in two days and you will wonder why you didn't do that sooner...



And then according to Murphy's law, his proto WeiSu will show up exactly 20 minutes after he opens the one from the cubicle.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 14, 2013)

lol... Murphy's Law is the best.


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 14, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Yeah I've been thinking the same. Maybe the factory setups are inconsistent. I just can't imagine anybody would call my Weisu godly.



Me neighter. I am thinking about going back to my ShengShou.


----------



## JoshCuber (Nov 14, 2013)

Is anyone else's Weisu kind of squeaky?


----------



## kcl (Nov 14, 2013)

JoshCuber said:


> Is anyone else's Weisu kind of squeaky?



Mine is, sort of. Not when I'm actually turning. What I found out when I took it apart ready to lube the core, the center pieces don't move. The ring around them does. So lubing the core is useless in this cube.


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 14, 2013)

It seems like half of the cubes are people's new main and the other half is just another paperweight. Why the inconsistency?


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 14, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> It seems like half of the cubes are people's new main and the other half is just another paperweight. Why the inconsistency?



I really just think that it's because of the vary quality of ss 4x4s.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Nov 14, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> I really just think that it's because of the vary quality of ss 4x4s.



Surely it could be partly down to a similar variability in quality of WeiSus as well.


----------



## yoshinator (Nov 14, 2013)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> Surely it could be partly down to a similar variability in quality of WeiSus as well.



I really don't think so, I have 3, and I've tried another one, and they're all pretty equal. You could be right though, I have no idea.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Nov 14, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> I really don't think so, I have 3, and I've tried another one, and they're all pretty equal. You could be right though, I have no idea.



Fair enough - I'm yet to try one, it was just conjecture.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Nov 14, 2013)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> Surely it could be partly down to a similar variability in quality of WeiSus as well.



I think its more about the hype, expectation and the breaking in process. Out of the box it is good but only gets better. Breaking in, lubing, tensioning, and getting used to the feel (as opposed to the SS) may take a little while to get just right. Not many people say they DON'T like it, some just say its not as good as their SS which they are probably just really used to since its been most peoples mains for some time.


----------



## kcl (Nov 14, 2013)

Mine is amazing. My 4x4 was pretty decent before this.


----------



## JoshCuber (Nov 14, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> It seems like half of the cubes are people's new main and the other half is just another paperweight. Why the inconsistency?



Mine is good just a little bit squeaky when I turn it slowly


----------



## windhero (Nov 17, 2013)

I suppose only the people with a very good SS 4x4 would use this as a paperweight. I probably am going to stick to my SS because I like that it's faster, but this cube is by no means bad or even just decent, it definitely performs greatly. Just not as well as a succesfully modded SS (in terms of raw speed).


----------



## Nilsibert (Nov 20, 2013)

Got mine today. It feels promising, and I'm sure gonna break it in properly before lubing it. A problem that I have are the tensions. Generally, how do you go about getting even tensions on all sides of a 4x4?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 20, 2013)

Mine arrived today  I will get it from my dorm mail room at 4. YAY!


----------



## windhero (Nov 20, 2013)

Nilsibert said:


> Got mine today. It feels promising, and I'm sure gonna break it in properly before lubing it. A problem that I have are the tensions. Generally, how do you go about getting even tensions on all sides of a 4x4?


Same as with a 3x3 or any other puzzle. Measure a pennys width (maybe a little less) on each side between core/centerpiece > Assemble > adjust to taste with equal rotations of the screws.


----------



## Nilsibert (Nov 20, 2013)

windhero said:


> Same as with a 3x3 or any other puzzle. Measure a pennys width (maybe a little less) on each side between core/centerpiece > Assemble > adjust to taste with equal rotations of the screws.




That's my problem 
During assembly I noticed that I tensioned it too tight, so I loosened just one side. Usually I do the even tensions before assembly.
I was just generally curious because on a 3x3, it's quite easy to see which side needs more tensioning when you pull the cubies apart(I don't tension that way, but still). On 4x4 however, if one side opens up wider as the other ones, I'm never sure if I need to tension that said site or 2 opposite sides next to the one that's loose.

Either way, it's not too bad right now, and I'll probably take it apart for lubing anyway I guess, I'll re-tension it then.

On a sidenote, the screws were like new, people seem to have problems with messed up screws, I guess I got lucky.


----------



## windhero (Nov 21, 2013)

Nilsibert said:


> That's my problem
> During assembly I noticed that I tensioned it too tight, so I loosened just one side. Usually I do the even tensions before assembly.
> I was just generally curious because on a 3x3, it's quite easy to see which side needs more tensioning when you pull the cubies apart(I don't tension that way, but still). On 4x4 however, if one side opens up wider as the other ones, I'm never sure if I need to tension that said site or 2 opposite sides next to the one that's loose.
> 
> ...


You could also diassemble and take only the core, screw it as tight as you can and then start unscrewing each side 1 at a time. When you're around a pennys width the cube should be loose enough to assemble. This will guarantee that the tensions are 100% equal on every single side, unlike with eyeballing the width of a penny.

You shouldnt worry too much about equal tensions, the tensions usually a find a way to even out with breaking in.


----------



## hkpnkp (Nov 21, 2013)

gokkar said:


> I've been using mine for a little while now, but I'm still not liking the speed. Any suggestions for how to get this thing to move faster, maybe more comparable to a ShengShou?
> 
> I've currently got mine lubed with Traxxas 30k.



is traxxas 30k good for big cubes ?


----------



## windhero (Nov 21, 2013)

hkpnkp said:


> is traxxas 30k good for big cubes ?



Yes, it should work great atleast on 4x4-5x5. It might be a little too viscous for 6x6-7x7 but its worth a shot.


----------



## Nilsibert (Nov 23, 2013)

So far I am a little disappointed with the Weisu. When I want to have good corner cutting, I have to loosen it so much that it becomes even more flimsy and unstable than my Modded SS4x4. When I tighten it, it doesn't feel too much more stable and the corner cutting suffers. I'll break it in more in hopes that it gets better, but so far, my SS4x4 is far better.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 23, 2013)

Nilsibert said:


> So far I am a little disappointed with the Weisu. When I want to have good corner cutting, I have to loosen it so much that it becomes even more flimsy and unstable than my Modded SS4x4. When I tighten it, it doesn't feel too much more stable and the corner cutting suffers. I'll break it in more in hopes that it gets better, but so far, my SS4x4 is far better.



How many solves have you done?


----------



## Nilsibert (Nov 23, 2013)

Ollie said:


> How many solves have you done?




Something between 30 and 50 so far.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 23, 2013)

Nilsibert said:


> Something between 30 and 50 so far.



Yeah, do a lot more, because I thought the same at around the 50-70 mark. I'm coming up to 150 sighted + 20 odd 4BLD solves with it and it's starting to feel as good as my SS 4x4x4.


----------



## Nilsibert (Nov 23, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Yeah, do a lot more, because I thought the same at around the 50-70 mark. I'm coming up to 150 sighted + 20 odd 4BLD solves with it and it's starting to feel as good as my SS 4x4x4.



Awesome, I'm definitely sticking with it. I've noticed some improvements from out of the box, so it can only get better. Thanks man!


----------



## hkpnkp (Nov 23, 2013)

a new wr with the weisu :tu


----------



## kcl (Nov 23, 2013)

hkpnkp said:


> a new wr with the weisu :tu



what now?


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 23, 2013)

hkpnkp said:


> a new wr with the weisu :tu



Sub 20 sec 4x4 solve? By who?


----------



## Nilsibert (Dec 12, 2013)

I really want to like this cube, but I still have problems with it.. Does anyone have a solution to the middle layer turning by itself? Also I still have that tensioning problem where when I want good corner cutting, the cube is a bit too loose and flimsy. When I tension it tighter, it loses corner cutting(obviously). I don't really want to lube it more again, I heavily overlubed it once.
How many people have it as their main?


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Dec 12, 2013)

It's been my main since I got it, and I haven't even touched my SS4 since I got it. I modded my Weisu recently too and it's even better now. 
I always get best results with absolutely no lube.


----------



## kcl (Dec 12, 2013)

It's my main.


----------



## rj (Dec 12, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> It's my main.



Mine too.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 12, 2013)

LarryLunchmeat said:


> It's been my main since I got it, and I haven't even touched my SS4 since I got it. I modded my Weisu recently too and it's even better now.
> I always get best results with absolutely no lube.



what mod?


----------



## rj (Dec 12, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> what mod?



I'm guessing Florian


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 12, 2013)

rj said:


> I'm guessing Florian



But I thought that the Weisu had that molded into the puzzle.


----------



## rj (Dec 12, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> But I thought that the Weisu had that molded into the puzzle.



Not a big one.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Dec 12, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> what mod?



I did different things to all 5 different pieces. It was all done with sandpaper and it's super important to wash the pieces afterwards. Otherwise the puzzle turns poorly due to fine cube dust that doesn't come off with normal dry wiping.


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 12, 2013)

LarryLunchmeat said:


> I did different things to all 5 different pieces. It was all done with sandpaper and it's super important to wash the pieces afterwards. Otherwise the puzzle turns poorly due to fine cube dust that doesn't come off with normal dry wiping.



So... What did you do to the pieces...?


----------



## kcl (Dec 13, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> So... What did you do to the pieces...?



Probably got rid of the flash.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Dec 13, 2013)

I sanded every point of contact on every piece but the trick is not to take off too much. The pieces are noticeably modded though in a good way. The feel of my Weisu just went from getting good to super broken in. The two different types of internal pieces were sanded lightly, just on contact points. The three other types were modded heavier. It's probably equivalent to doing thousands of solves. That's all any mod ever is.. Open your cube, find out where the friction happens, and reduce the plastic contact there. 
The biggest difference now is that it has really quick speed at tighter tensions. I found that before the mod, the tighter you made it, the slower it got, and it was super hard to find a good medium tension. Now my Weisu is best of both worlds. Super stable, and fast with no pops.
I did it in two halves to avoid reassembling the entire cube which took a total of around 3 hours.


----------



## gokkar (Dec 13, 2013)

This sounds really interesting. Could you perhaps make a video showing the exact contact points that you sanded?


----------



## Nilsibert (Dec 15, 2013)

A video of the mod would really be nice 
Also I've come to the conclusion that I'll keep using the weisu, it's still even better than my modded SS, which is already pretty awesome. The only real problem that I still have is the middle layer moving by itself. Is this more of a tensioning issue or could proper lubing help it?


----------



## kcl (Dec 15, 2013)

Nilsibert said:


> A video of the mod would really be nice
> Also I've come to the conclusion that I'll keep using the weisu, it's still even better than my modded SS, which is already pretty awesome. The only real problem that I still have is the middle layer moving by itself. Is this more of a tensioning issue or could proper lubing help it?



Put some lube in the outer layers. They stick when the inner layers are faster.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Dec 15, 2013)

Got my Weisu yesterday, it is so awesome!
Great cube, though I haven't figured out good tensions, and how to get them even. Does anyone have any tips?


----------



## gavnasty (Dec 16, 2013)

I just got a Weisu. I don't know what happened to it but on one of the slices I can't do a wide turn on it for some reason. I'm pretty sure I assembled it properly. My tensions aren't too tight. Any help?


----------



## rj (Dec 16, 2013)

gavnasty said:


> I just got a Weisu. I don't know what happened to it but on one of the slices I can't do a wide turn on it for some reason. I'm pretty sure I assembled it properly. My tensions aren't too tight. Any help?



Check all the little internals.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 16, 2013)

By that, rj probably means that the core might be out of alignment and that there are pieces blocking a turn.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 16, 2013)

I got my Weisu on Friday and smashed all my PB single, Ao5, Ao12 by about 15 seconds each.


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 16, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> I got my Weisu on Friday and smashed all my PB single, Ao5, Ao12 by about 15 seconds each.



Video or it did not happen


----------



## littlewing1208 (Dec 16, 2013)

gavnasty said:


> I just got a Weisu. I don't know what happened to it but on one of the slices I can't do a wide turn on it for some reason. I'm pretty sure I assembled it properly. My tensions aren't too tight. Any help?



Did you remove the stalks of the core when you disassembled? I'm not sure if the 'keying' on the stalks allows you to reverse it, but that would likely contribute to this issue if so.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 16, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Video or it did not happen



Hmm... I have a 1:46.75 solve on my channel with sad cube so it should be absolutely no problem for me to post a sub-1:30 solve. That will be my next video.


----------



## Dapianokid (Dec 16, 2013)

Of all the cubes I watned for Christmas, this cube made the short list because of the raves about it and many switches to it as their mains.


----------



## Echo Cubing (Dec 17, 2013)

Guess where you can buy it for 9.9$?


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 17, 2013)

Echo Cubing said:


> Guess where you can buy it for 9.9$?



lol Wallbuys


----------



## Echo Cubing (Dec 17, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> lol Wallbuys



haha! +1 point to you!


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Dec 17, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> lol Wallbuys



White only it seems though..


----------



## cuboy63 (Dec 20, 2013)

Which way do the pins have to go when assembling?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok, so many Weisu threads. I'm wondering if anyone has this weird center piece twist problem I have sometimes. It catches when I turn an outer layer and then one of the center pieces will twist in place and then it's at a weird angle. Sometimes it works if I twist the layer back but usually I have trouble getting it out and pushing it back in correctly. I don't really know what's happening. Anyone with similar experience? Any ideas why or how I can get rid of this? Should I adjust the tensions?


----------



## kcl (Dec 24, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Ok, so many Weisu threads.  I'm wondering if anyone has this weird center piece twist problem I have sometimes. It catches when I turn an outer layer and then one of the center pieces will twist in place and then it's at a weird angle. Sometimes it works if I twist the layer back but usually I have trouble getting it out and pushing it back in correctly. I don't really know what's happening. Anyone with similar experience? Any ideas why or how I can get rid of this? Should I adjust the tensions?



Tighten every side like a quarter turn.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 24, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Tighten every side like a quarter turn.



Thanks. I did as you suggested and we'll see how it goes. I suspected my weisu was a tad bit on the loose side. I don't think I'll be taking it fully apart ever but I probably can just stick some lube in by pulling apart the pieces. I am thinking of using lubicle speedy on it. One of these days...


----------



## gavnasty (Dec 31, 2013)

http://imgur.com/Ks514Ao

What is that little thing on the centers meant for? It's catching on my little center pieces and making it very difficult to make wide turns on some faces.


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 31, 2013)

gavnasty said:


> http://imgur.com/Ks514Ao
> 
> What is that little thing on the centers meant for? It's catching on my little center pieces and making it very difficult to make wide turns on some faces.



It's to keep the core in alignment.


----------



## gavnasty (Dec 31, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> It's to keep the core in alignment.



Is it possible to just sand that down?



littlewing1208 said:


> Did you remove the stalks of the core when you disassembled? I'm not sure if the 'keying' on the stalks allows you to reverse it, but that would likely contribute to this issue if so.



Could you elaborate on that? Don't know what keying the stalks means. There's something definitely wrong with my Weisu.


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 31, 2013)

It is necessary. If you sand it down the cube won't turn at all.


----------



## JackJ (Dec 31, 2013)

So is anyone else having trouble tensioning? I've gotton five sides perfect, but there's always one side that has a super bumpy feel.


----------



## Nilsibert (Dec 31, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Put some lube in the outer layers. They stick when the inner layers are faster.



Sadly that only helped a bit and for a short amount of time :/ I'll try it again, maybe clean, relube and retension it. I know this cube can be awesome, but as it is, I can hardly control it..


----------



## Lchu613 (Dec 31, 2013)

Echo Cubing said:


> Guess where you can buy it for 9.9$?



Hmmm. This is a tough one.

Maybe Amazon? No, can't be. Lightake? Nah. It's obviously NOT wallbuys.com *cough cough /sarcasm

XD just kidding


----------



## kcl (Dec 31, 2013)

JackJ said:


> So is anyone else having trouble tensioning? I've gotton five sides perfect, but there's always one side that has a super bumpy feel.



I always get that. . If anyone knows the answer to this please speak up haha
#cuberprobz


----------



## gavnasty (Dec 31, 2013)

I think this may be my prolem too.


----------



## AFatTick (Jan 4, 2014)

Has anyone found a fix/mod to reduce the little piece pops? I know there is the AoSu coming out, it seems awesome, but I don't want to spend another $30 on it.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 4, 2014)

AFatTick said:


> Has anyone found a fix/mod to reduce the little piece pops? I know there is the AoSu coming out, it seems awesome, but I don't want to spend another $30 on it.



I don't think there is. Anyway, you can finish a solve fine with one out and it doesn't take too much to put it back in.


----------



## plusCubed (Jan 4, 2014)

On the official MoYu forum they said the little inner piece pop is caused by the springs being too strong. They have reduced the springs' length and made the tensions tighter in later mass produced versions to reduce pops (while sacrificing a bit of corner cutting). After the new mold comes out they said they will include extra springs of different strengths. With the new aosu coming out though I'm not sure if it'll be worth to buy at that point though.

tl;dr
AoSu will fix everything, hopefully. In the mean time adjust tensions and use weaker springs.


----------



## AFatTick (Jan 4, 2014)

I just tightened my WeiSu, it's definitely not going to pop not, but I don't think the nonpopping is worth not having nice corner cutting.


----------



## Lagom (Jan 7, 2014)

After i modded and broke in mine its as fast as the SS, never ever pops and the 2 layers stick together... Did a slight Florian mod, especially to the center pieces, cut the springs half a lap and lubed with a high ammount of 5000cst


----------

